
China just announced one of the largest single layoffs in history - nols
http://qz.com/627467/china-just-announced-one-of-the-largest-single-layoffs-in-history/
======
samstave
My uninformed takeaway is HOLY SHIT the 2008 crash was super-extra-really bad.
We were shielded to a degree.

Any study on the global deaths associated with this act?

Maybe this is how Alimentarius23 is supposed to happen?

